# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Orion XV [Andromeda, UCC LC 21, Ελαφόνησος]

## BEN BRUCE

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ απο ελαφονησο για νεαπολη με μπολικο καιρο

kythira4-10-08 (95).JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ωραια φωτο της παντοφλιτσας φιλε Ben Bruce και ωραιος καιρος για ταξιδεμα!

----------


## NikosP

Ελαφόνησος
Image8.jpg

Image7.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ελαφόνησος στη Φανερωμένη Σαλαμίνας στις 19/11/2010. 
Χαρισμένη σε Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, CORFU, costaser, Appia_1978, BEN BRUCE, NikosP και όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 01 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Παντελή!

Λίγο παράξενη υπερκατασκευή ...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως φίλε Appia_1978, αλλά επειδή είναι πολύ μικρή η διαδρομή δεν έχω ανέβει ποτέ επάνω για να το δώ :Sad: . 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω.


ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 01 21-11-2010.jpg
*Ελαφόνησος ....21/11/2010.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε pantelis 2009 για το μεγαλο φωτορεπορταζ που κανεις για ΟΛΑ τα ανοιχτου τυπου

----------


## pantelis2009

Να σε καλά φίλε BEN BRUCE. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα που είδα σήμερα να κάνουν την συντήρηση τους :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Λίγα στοιχεία για το πλοίο. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1999 στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου με Ν.Π 11291. Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 2 μηχανές IVECO που αποδίδουν 480 HP εκάστη και έχει 2 ηλεκτρογεννήτριες CUMMINS που αποδίδουν 55 KWA εκάστη. Το μήκος του είναι 48,50 μέτρα, το πλάτος του 14,50 μέτρα, η χωρητικότητα του είναι 46 Ι.Χ και έχει πρωτόκολλΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 20.jpgο για 150 το Χειμώνα και 250 το Θέρος.
Καπετάνιος του είναι ο Δημήτρης Κωσταντινάκος (τον ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες) και Α' Μηχανικός του ο φίλΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 19.jpgος Σκαλκόγιαννης Βαγγέλης. Τους εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια.
Στη φωτο 19. Απο αριστερά ο πλοιοκτήτης του Ελαφόνησος & του Κάτω Νησί, ο cpt. του ΕλαφόνησοςΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 22.jpg & ο cpt. του Κάτω Νησί.
Στις φωτο 20-21. Το μικρό σαλονάκι, δεν χρειάζεται παραπάνω για τις διαδρομές που κάνει.
Στη φωτο 22. Ο χώρος της πρύμης κΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 23.jpgαι στη 
Φωτο 23. τα καθύσματα δεξια απο τη γέφυρα. 
Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE,  Appia_1978, NikosP, Tasos@@@ και όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας :Wink: . 

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 21.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή :-D Προσωπικά, μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ αυτά τα μίνι-αφιερώματα που κάνεις στις διάφορες παντόφλες. Ελπίζω να έχουμε συνέχεια. Μας λείπουν ακόμη μερικές  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή :-D Προσωπικά, μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ αυτά τα μίνι-αφιερώματα που κάνεις στις διάφορες παντόφλες. Ελπίζω να έχουμε συνέχεια. Μας λείπουν ακόμη μερικές


 Φίλε μου σε όσα έχω ανεβάσει υπάρχει υλικό ακόμη και έχω κανα 2 ακόμη και βλέπουμε :Wink: . Σιγά-σιγά όμως.

----------


## Tasos@@@

*Πολύ ωραίος Παντελή για ακόμα μια φορά για το ρεπορτάζ σου και τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!
Να΄σαι καλα!!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το χώρο με τα καθίσματα αριστερά απο τη γέφυρα, το χώρο του γκαράζ απο ψηλά και τη γέφυρα. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 25.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 24.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 26.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 27.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το καθαρό μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου και μην ξεχνάτε ότι είναι στο ναυπηγείο για την συντήρηση του. Επειδή είμαι μία βδομάδα Αθήνα δεν ξέρω αν έχει φύγει για Ελαφόνησο, ώστε να έλθει στη θέση του το Παναγίτσα. 
Χαρισμένες σε BEN BRUCE, Appia_1978, NikosP, Tasos@@@ και όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας :Razz:  :Very Happy: .



ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 28.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 29.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 30.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 31.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 32.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 24.jpgΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 26.jpgΝα δούμε το χώρο με τα κΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 27.jpgαθίσματα αριστερά απο τη γέφυρα, το χώρο του γκαράζ απο ψηλά και τη γέφυρα. 
> Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.
> 
> ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 25.jpg


Ειναι τελειοοο!!!!! Ευχαριστουμε για τις ωραιες φωτο!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μερικές ακόμη απο το μηχανοστάσιο του.  :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, chiotis, paragadi, IONIAN STAR, CORFU, laz94, nkr,GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Razz: 


ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 33.jpgΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 34.jpgΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 35.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ελαφόνησος στις 22/01/2011 αφού έκανε το μπανάκι του :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, CORFU, costaser, Appia_1978, chiotis, IONIAN STAR, JOINER, paragadi, ithakos, laz94, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών :Cool: .



ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 36 22-01-2011.jpg

----------


## costaser

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή για το όμορφο φωτορεπορτάζ.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω φιλε Παντελη για τις ομορφες εικονες !!  :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μία του Ελαφόνησος πριν φύγει για ....Ελαφόνησο. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.:roll:


ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 37.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι μου είπε ο φίλος Γιώργος Φραντζής το Ελαφόνησος και το ¶νω Χώρα βρίσκονται στο ναυπηγείο του και με περιμένουν να τα φωτογραφίσω. Την Δευτέρα λοιπόν το πρόγραμμα έχει Πέραμα, μαζί με κάτι άλλες δουλειές που έχω.
Εδώ το Ελαφόνησος στη Φανερωμένη στις 07/02/2012. Μάλλον εκεί θα γυρίσει μετα το δεξαμενισμό του. Ίδωμεν.

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 43 07-02-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να προσθέσουμε ακόμη μερικά στοιχεία (τα πρώτα είναι στο ποστ 9). Το πλοίο στην αρχική του μορφή είχε πλάτος 28 μέτρα και πλάτος 8 μέτρα. Το 2004 έκανε μετασκευή στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή και έγινε 48.5 μέτρα και πλάτος 14,5 μέτρα, ενώ άλλαξε και μηχανές. Πλέον η ολική χωρητικότητα είναι 211,80 κόροι και η καθαρή 60,96 κόροι. 
Μόλις τελειώσει με τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή θα πάει για λίγο στη Φανερωμένη και λέω για λίγο, γιατί το πλοίο είναι σε διαδικασία πώλησης με πλοιοκτήτες απο το Κατάρ,οι οποίοι θα μεταφέρουν προκάτ σπίτια. 
Ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο που κάνει τη 2ετία του.

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 46 14-01-2013.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ας το δούμε και από πρίμα πως είναι.

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 14-01-2013 01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μόλις τελειώσει με τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή θα πάει για λίγο στη Φανερωμένη και λέω για λίγο, γιατί το πλοίο είναι σε διαδικασία πώλησης με πλοιοκτήτες απο το Κατάρ,οι οποίοι θα μεταφέρουν προκάτ σπίτια.


Προς το παρόν το _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ βρίσκεται ακόμα στη γραμμή της Φανερωμένης, και μάλιστα -αν βέβαια δεν προχωρήσει η πώληση του- θα παραμείνει σε αυτή καθώς σκάντζαρε με το _ΚΑΤΩ ΝΗΣΙ_ στη γραμμή Πούντα Λακωνίας - Ελαφονήσου. Ίσως μάλιστα αυτή η σκάντζα -τα δύο πλοία ανήκουν στον ίδιο πλοιοκτήτη- να αποτελεί και την επιβεβαίωση ότι συνεχίζει να υπάρχει η πιθανότητα πώλησης του στο εξωτερικό.

2010_11.jpg
_Στη Φανερωμένη - Νοέμβριος 2010_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως λέει και ο φίλος Γιώργος πριν, το Ελαφόνησος συνεχίζει να συνδέει την Φανερωμένη με την Πάχη.
Ας δούμε πως το είδε.........η φωτογραφική της κόρης μου, πριν μία εβδομάδα.

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 50 02-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο τσακ φαίνεται ότι πρόλαβε να φωτογραφήσει το πλοίο στη Φανερωμένη Παντελή η κόρη σου. Από ότι διαβάζω στα θέματα προς συζήτηση του νέου ΣΑΣ (18 Ιουνίου) έχει κατατεθεί αίτημα που αφορά το _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ :




> ΑΝΑΚΛΗΣΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ” ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΣ – ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΜΕΓΑΡΙΔΟΣ ΑΠΟ 08-06-2013


(Tώρα βέβαια αποτελεί Ελληνική πρωτοτυπία το ότι στις 18 Ιουνίου θα συζητηθεί αίτημα που αφορά αποδρομολόγηση πλοίου από τις ......8 Ιουνίου !!!!! Αλλά τέλος πάντων, έχουμε συνηθίσει σε τραγελαφικές καταστάσεις σε αυτή την χώρα.......). Η αποδρομολόγηση αυτή μήπως έχει να κάνει με όσα μας είχες γράψει πριν πέντε περίπου μήνες ???




> Μόλις τελειώσει με τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή θα πάει για λίγο στη Φανερωμένη και λέω για λίγο, γιατί το πλοίο είναι σε διαδικασία πώλησης με πλοιοκτήτες απο το Κατάρ,οι οποίοι θα μεταφέρουν προκάτ σπίτια.


Και το ρωτάω διότι μάλλον δεν πρέπει να αφορά επιστροφή του πλοίου στην γραμμή της Ελαφονήσου, μιας και οι συνηθισμένες μετακινήσεις πλοίων ανάμεσα στις δύο γραμμές, δεν συζητούντο ποτέ μέχρι σήμερα σε συνεδριάσεις του ΣΑΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το Ελαφόνησος έχει βγεί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και σε κουβέντα που έκανα με τον πρώην μηχανικό του (που έχει πάει στο Κάτω Νησί, το πλοίο πουλήθηκε. Αύριο θα πάω στο ναυπηγείο και θα δω .......τι θα μάθω. 

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 53 11-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια νυχτερινή από το φυσικό του περιβάλλον, δεμένο στην Ελαφόνησο δίπλα στο ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, τον Αύγουστο του 2011.

101.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη φωτό. Όμως το φέρρυ δίπλα στο _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ δεν είναι το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ αλλά το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές πήγα απο το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Το Ελαφόνησος είναι όπως έχουμε γράψει έξω, αλλά εξωτερικά δεν υπάρχει αλλαγή. Το όνομα σαν να είμαι φρεσκοβαμμένο, όπως και τα πλαϊνά του πλοίου χωρίς όμως να έχει βαφεί η γάστρα. Επάνω γίνονται (όπως βλέπετε) κάποιες εργασίες .......αλλά δεν ξέρω τί κάνουν και δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε κάποιος να ρωτήσω. Θα ξανα πάω.

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 55 17-06-2013.jpgΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 56 17-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επάνω γίνονται (όπως βλέπετε) κάποιες  εργασίες .......αλλά δεν ξέρω τί κάνουν και δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε κάποιος  να ρωτήσω. Θα ξανα πάω.


Παντελή δεν ξέρω (ούτε ναυπηγός ούτε ναυτικός είμαι) αλλά στην δεύτερη φωτό σου, τα ελάσματα που έχουν τοποθετηθεί στο συγκεκριμμένο σημείο (εκεί δηλαδή όπου "συναντάται - δένει" η υπερκατασκευή με το δάπεδο του γκαράζ) ως ενίσχυση - δέσιμο του σκάφους μου φαίνονται, κάτι δηλαδή όπως στην περίπτωση του ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ που σχολιάζαμε μόλις πριν δύο ημέρες. Όχι σε ανάλογο σημείο βέβαια και στα δύο πλοία, αλλά για τον ίδιο σκοπό. Περιμένουμε να μάθεις περισσότερα διαφωτιστικά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς αλλά λόγο 3ημέρου δεν υπήρχε ψυχή. Οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται και απ' ότι είδα έχουν ανοίξει τα καπάκια απο όλα τα τάγκια και κάνουν ενισχύσεις με τριγωνικά κομμάτια. Πιστεύω να μάθω περισότερα. 
Εν τω μεταξύ έχουν βγάλει άξονες προπέλες και τιμόνια όπως βλέπετε.

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 59 21-06-2013.jpgΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 61 21-06-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Επιβεβαιώθηκε σήμερα απο τον πλοιοκτήτη κ. Σταύρο Τσιριγωτάκη ότι το Ελαφόνησος πουλήθηκε. Το πλοίο θα μείνει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη μέσα ή έξω απο το νερό για 1+ μήνα περίπου και μετά θα φύγει για το Κατάρ. 
Βέβαια εγώ τους πέτυχα στο διάλειμμα αλλά υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον 15 άτομα που δούλευαν μέσα στο πλοίο. Εδώ μία σημερινή φωτο απο τη γέφυρα στο εργοτάξιο που έχει γίνει ο χώρος φόρτωσης.
Θα το παρακολουθήσουμε απο κοντά και θα δούμε τις εξελήξεις των εργασιών.

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 69 25-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ζουμ από ψηλά (και αρκετά μακρινή απόσταση) στο μικρό _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ που συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη (ή τουλάχιστον ήταν έξω πριν τρεις ημέρες που το είδα από κοντά).

07-07-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

2013_07 (5).jpg

Το _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη έχοντας δεχθεί μέχρι τώρα πολλές ελασματικές ενισχύσεις. Ορατές δια "γυμνού οφθαλμού", όπως η ενίσχυση στο κάτω μέρος της υπερκατασκευής, που μας είχε δείξει λίγο καιρό πριν και ο Παντελής,

2013_07 (6).jpg 

και η προσθήκη περισσότερων κάθετων δοκών στην πλώρη,

2013_07 (7).jpg

αλλά και "κρυφές" αφού έχουν προστεθεί ελάσματα σε όλον τον χώρο κάτω από το γκαράζ του πλοίου.

Όπως μας είπε χθες ο (πρώην πλέον) πλοιοκτήτης του κ. Τσιριγωτάκης, αναμένεται να φύγει για τον Περσικό κόλπο σε δύο περίπου εβδομάδες, αλλά δεν γνώριζε ακόμα με ποιό νέο όνομα.

2013_07 (8).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως μας είπε χθες ο (πρώην πλέον) πλοιοκτήτης του κ. Τσιριγωτάκης, αναμένεται να φύγει για τον Περσικό κόλπο σε δύο περίπου εβδομάδες, αλλά δεν γνώριζε ακόμα με ποιό νέο όνομα.


Οι δύο εβδομάδες πέρασαν (και με το παραπάνω) αλλά το _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στου Παναγιωτάκη. Στη θάλασσα πλέον, φρεσκοβαμμένο και έτοιμο από ότι φαίνεται, με σβησμένο το (πρώην) όνομα του αλλά χωρίς κανένα ίχνος του νέου. Πιθανότατα αναμένεται η άφιξις του πληρώματος που θα το παραλάβει.

03.jpg
_9 Αυγούστου 2013_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως μας είπε χθες ο (πρώην πλέον) πλοιοκτήτης του κ. Τσιριγωτάκης, αναμένεται να φύγει για τον Περσικό κόλπο σε δύο περίπου εβδομάδες, αλλά δεν γνώριζε ακόμα με ποιό νέο όνομα.





> Οι δύο εβδομάδες πέρασαν (και με το παραπάνω) αλλά το _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στου Παναγιωτάκη. Στη θάλασσα πλέον, φρεσκοβαμμένο και έτοιμο από ότι φαίνεται, με σβησμένο το (πρώην) όνομα του αλλά χωρίς κανένα ίχνος του νέου.


Να έχουμε άραγε να κάνουμε με ακύρωση της πώλησης του πλοίου ??? Οι δύο εβδομάδες (από την 21 Ιουλίου που είχαμε μιλήσει με τον πλοιοκτήτη του) όχι μόνο πέρασαν, αλλά έγιναν πλέον δύο+ μήνες, και το _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στην ίδια κατάσταση μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## leo85

Το Ελαφόνησος σήμερα το πρωί στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 2-10-2013 02.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 2-10-2013.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξακολουθεί βέβαια να παραμένει στου Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια, αλλά όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα όχι για πολύ ακόμα. Το πρώην _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ εκπέμπει πλέον στο AIS με νέο όνομα το _UCC LC 21_, νέα Call sign και MMSI, σημαία _Ονδούρας_ και αναγραφόμενο προορισμό την _Doha_ στον Περσικό κόλπο - Κατάρ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας δούμε το Ελαφόνησος κι από άλλη μία οπτική γωνία το οποίο εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

DSCN1645.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη φωτό Νεκτάριε, και αν βοηθούσε και το φως (πρωί - κόντρα) θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερη.

Έμαθα από τον Παντελή ότι όπως άκουσε υπάρχει πιθανότητα το _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ να φύγει για το Κατάρ φορτωμένο σε άλλο πλοίο. Κάτι βέβαια που δεν αποκλείεται λόγω του μικρού μεγέθους του, και που βέβαια έχουμε ξαναδεί σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις. Ωστόσο θα κρατήσω μία μικρή επιφύλαξη, μιας και όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, στο πλοίο εγκαταστάθηκε συσκευή AIS (δεν διέθετε μέχρι πρόσφατα) στην οποία μάλιστα όχι μόνο έχουν περαστεί από τώρα τα νέα στοιχεία του πλοίου, αλλά αναγράφεται - εκπέμπεται και ο προορισμός του.




> Εξακολουθεί βέβαια να παραμένει στου Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια, αλλά όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα όχι για πολύ ακόμα. Το πρώην _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ εκπέμπει πλέον στο AIS με νέο όνομα το _UCC LC 21_, νέα Call sign και MMSI, σημαία _Ονδούρας_ και αναγραφόμενο προορισμό την _Doha_ στον Περσικό κόλπο - Κατάρ.

----------


## leo85

Όπως έγραψε ο φίλος Espresso Venezia και το όνομα είναι _UCC LC 21,

_ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 2-11-2013 02.gif ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 2-11-2013 01.gif 

Θα περιμένουμε να μάθουμε την αναχώρηση του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λεωνίδα ευχαριστώ για την έγγραφη -πλέον- επιβεβαίωση.

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, είναι το τι να ...προσπαθούν να αποκρύψουν οι δύο μεγάλες μπλε λινάτσες, που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο σημείο και στις δύο πλευρές του πλοίου εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα μεθόρμισε στα Ναυπηγία Σαλαμίνας, δίπλα από των ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως "δια γυμνού οφθαλμού" μπορούσε ο καθένας να διαπιστώσει, το πρώην _ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ ήταν εδώ και κάποιες ημέρες έτοιμο για το μεγάλο ταξίδι και απλά περίμενε την καλυτέρευση του καιρού. Την Τρίτη που πέρασα από τα Αμπελάκια, ο καταπέλτης ήταν ήδη σφραγισμένος και καμμιά δεκαριά άτομα με χοντρά μπουφάν (το πλήρωμα του) σουλατσάρανε πάνω στο πλοίο.

13.jpg
_03/12/2013_

Τελικά σήμερα το μεσημέρι βγήκε στη ράδα του Πειραιά και μετά από τετράωρη παραμονή εκεί αναχώρησε για τη Ντόχα του Κατάρ. Με νέο όνομα όπως εδώ και καιρό έχουμε γράψει το _UCC LC 21_, σημαία Ονδούρας και λιμάνι νηολόγησης το San Lorentzo.

----------


## leo85

Καλά ταξίδια να έχει και καλές θάλασσες,και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος να είναι κοντά του (έχει και την τιμητική του) 
Γιώργο πάντως είναι φορτωμένο μέχρι την ίσαλο γραμμή.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας ευχηθούμε στο μικρό Ελαφόνησος να είναι καλοτάξιδο στη νέα σελίδα που γράφει στην ζωή του. Πάντως αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται σταματημένο στα νότια της Νάξου για απάγκιο μαζί με την παντόφλα ro-ro Αγία Μαρίνα. Απ' ότι φαίνεται το 6αρι που επικρατεί είναι αρκετά μεγάλο για τα κυβικά του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι, το πλοίο προερχόμενο από την Σύρο όπου επίσης είχε διανυκτερεύσει προχθές Παρασκευή βράδυ, διανυκτέρευσε χθες Σάββατο προς Κυριακή νότια της Νάξου στη θέση Κάλαντος. Όπως είπε και ο Νεκτάριος, μαζί με το _ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_ με το οποίο συναντήθηκαν νοτιοδυτικά της Νάξου και -πιθανότατα κατόπιν συνεννόησης- κατευθύνθηκαν στον Κάλαντο για να βρουν απάγκιο, όπου και παρέμειναν και τα δύο μέχρι σήμερα το πρωί.

Η παρουσία - διανυκτέρευση στο ίδιο μέρος μάλιστα του μαθημένου στα δύσκολα του Αιγαίου ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ (και σαφώς μεγαλύτερου από το πρώην ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ), δείχνει και το μέγεθος των προβλημάτων που αντιμετώπισαν στην περιοχή της Παροναξίας.

Για την ιστορία, το ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ προερχόταν από την Μήλο και σήμερα συνεχίζει βορειοανατολικά της Νάξου, ενώ το πρώην ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ όπως έχουμε πει από Πειραιά και Σύρο και συνεχίζει σήμερα νοτιοανατολικά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....σήμερα το μεσημέρι (6 Δεκ.) βγήκε στη ράδα του Πειραιά και μετά από τετράωρη παραμονή εκεί αναχώρησε για τη Ντόχα του Κατάρ.


Η αναχώρηση της παντοφλίτσας για το Κατάρ -προφανώς λόγω των καιρικών συνθηκών- εξελίχθηκε τελικά σε ...μίνι σήριαλ. Μετά την Σύρο και την Νάξο όπου είχε διανυκτερεύσει τις δύο πρώτες ημέρες του ταξιδιού της,




> Πράγματι, το πλοίο προερχόμενο από την  Σύρο όπου επίσης είχε διανυκτερεύσει προχθές Παρασκευή βράδυ,  διανυκτέρευσε χθες Σάββατο προς Κυριακή νότια της Νάξου στη θέση  Κάλαντος.


την Κυριακή 8 Δεκεμβρίου διανυκτέρευσε στην Αστυπάλαια, και τις επόμενες πέντε ημέρες παρέμεινε αρόδου σε κόλπο νότια της Λίνδου στην Ρόδο. Από εκεί -και ...οριστικά πλέον από την χώρα μας- απέπλευσε το Σάββατο 14 Δεκεμβρίου με κατεύθυνση βέβαια προς το Port Said.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το θυμηθούμε όταν στις 20-01-2007 είχε βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 01 20-01-2007.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα από τα καλά στις παλιές φωτό, είναι ότι μπορείς να δεις αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα πέραν του κυρίως θέματος.

Έτσι, στη δική σου Παντελή, μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε απέναντι, δεξιά από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή, το σχωρεμένο πιά ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π και μετέπειτα SPICE ISLANDER που βυθίστηκε πριν λίγο καιρό στην Τανζανία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ναυπηγείο που έγραφε στον καταπέλτη του και την πινακίδα που είχε πάνω από το Bar. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο ναυπηγός-κατασκευαστής του, ή αυτός που έκανε τη μετασκευή,........ή και τα δύο. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει, εκεί που είναι.

ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 60 21-06-2013.jpg ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ 64 25-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ παρέα με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΤΣΑ ένα Αυγουστιάτικο βράδυ του 2011.

101.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στο marinetraffic αλλά και _στην ιστοσελίδα_ της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας του, το πλοίο έχει μετονομαστεί σε _ANDROMEDA_ και πλέον φέρει σημαία Κατάρ με λιμάνι νηολόγησης την Ντόχα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο για την ενημέρωση. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι και ο Αι Νικόλας πάντα μαζί του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σύμφωνα με το equasis.org, το πλοίο έχει μετονομαστεί σε _ORION XV_ με νέα σημαία Παναμά από τον περασμένο Ιούνιο (01/06/2018). Συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται στο Ντουμπάι, και μπορούμε να το δούμε σε φωτό με το νέο του όνομα _εδώ_, αλλά και να διαβάσουμε αναλυτικότατα τα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τουλάχιστον κρατιέται πεντακάθαρο, όχι σαν αυτά που πάνε στην Αφρική.

----------

